# Our Wonderful and Successful Halloween!



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope that everybody had as much fun yesterday as we did!!!!!!!

We carved our pumpkins Thursday evening (our tradition) and put up our display yesterday morning, which didn't take too long. It was a bit less than previous years (no beacons). And the weather was picture perfect - 70 and sunny with barely a breeze!

It started with the kids' school parade. The school did a fantastic job organizing all of the classes and the teachers for each grade co-ordinated in a theme!

This neighborhood rocks!!!!! We had over 200 kids for tot'ing. It was like a Halloween movie here there were so many kids running around!

I dressed up as a vampire in my 18th century gown (didn't finish the grieving widow) and walked around the front yard and porch. The dress glowed under the black lights. My next door neighbor was also wandering around with various wounds!!!! We were chatting on our lawns, in character and also talked about possibly hooking up a flying axworthy between our homes next year!

We had lots of neighbors stop by for the haunted housewarming: beer, wine, chocolate chip cookies, chocolate caramel bars, chili dip, crostinis, nuts and cheese straws were on hand.... One group stayed on and we threw burgers and Italian sausage on the grill. It was so much fun.

There are lots of home in my subdivision that go all out. The highlight was when the house down the street (the Scoutmaster's house) fog machines set off the fire alarm. They were cranking out the fog! Then the fire engine came down the street... he's our Cubmaster!!! Of course it wasn't an emergency and the firemen were honking their horn waving to all the kids and haunters!

We couldn't have asked for a more perfect day!

Here are a few pics; our night shots didn't turn out but hopefully some neighbors will forward their pics to me.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Thats great your neighborhood has fun with Halloween. So next yr I think even more people will decorate ..look what you started!
Nice pics...
Ah the vampire family portrait..
glad you had fun.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks great! I think it is neat to get the neighbors interested in putting out a display by setting an example. I know at least one neighbor who wished she had done more based on the fact our house was decorated more than our entire block combined.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great Ms. Wicked. 

I had one neighbor who made her husband come look at the display. She was funny..."I thought our house looked good with a strobe light and 4 tombstones in the yard" LOL!
She told me I would have competition next year, which I think is great.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks fantastic! Happy All Hallows!


----------



## flyinpolak (Oct 7, 2008)

mine was great till 6 of my 7 foggers were in danger from a massive rain down.... didnt think that could actually still happen in southern cali....... so i riped off the powere nnn and pulled em off which is kindof a good thing since there was sooo much fog from my house it was going down the streets to a block or two over and people couldnt see
hah


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome - glad it went well for you Ms W.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I so love the photos of you guys in costume!! That dress is absolutely beautiful. I'm determined to get my husband in costume next year; but maybe I just settle for getting home early to help out. Your husband and kids looked terrific also. I love that period of clothing. 

Your neighborhood sounds like a lot of fun. Because of the threat of rain and my props for this year not being rainproof, I went to Plan B which was pretty minimal decorating outside. Still unsolicited compliments from ToT and quite a number of their parents that our house was the best. I thought if I had done Plan A....

Like you, I'm hoping this year's turnout will stimulate more spirited displays in the neighborhood next year. I had a lot of fun too.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!! Considering that I didn't get as much done as I wanted and that we've had such a busy year, this was one of the funnest Halloweens we've had.

This neighborhood is a jackpot - so many people went all out. I guess that's why it's a "drop-off" neighborhood. The atmosphere was superb. Many of the people were dressed up one way or another, outside and ready for the tot'ers. The folks in my neighborhood have definitely been haunting well before we arrived this summer!

Spookie, I love period costumes too. I made all of ours. I was intending to wear a Victorian costume this year, but didn't get it finished on time. I'll wear that one next year!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome time MsW!! Much less chaotic than mine but lots of fun. And your post made me hungry lol sounds like a good Halloween for foodies! That dress is gorgeous. Thanks to you, you probably have the best-dressed Halloween family in the neighborhood. And it's awesome that the whole neighborhood is Haunt-friendly. You guys seriously scored. Makes all the headaches of the move worthwhile dunnit?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Aww, thanks Rev!

Yes, it definitely made the move worthwhile. I'm so psyched for next year!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Everything looked great and I am glad you had a blast.

The costumes were amazing.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good kellie mmmm you should use that family pic on your chirstmas cards


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

As a fellow seamstress (I was gonna say "sewer" but that makes me sound like plumbing) I want to compliment you on all the hard work you put into those costumes! WOW! they look GREAT! And the dress looks perfect on you. And I am sure the men like the peek of jumblies, too. 
Congrats!

d5


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome Kelly just plain awsome. And that family photo should definitly be enlarged and framed


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your gown is gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!!!!! We had fun and I am going to frame The Wicked Family Portrait!!!

I made that gown nearly two years ago. It wasnt the one I intended for this year, but I hadn't worn it yet, so I was happy to do so!!! I got a lot of compliments on the day, especially under the black lights!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the way you all look in that family pic...beautiful job on those costumes.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great costumes! You are a very talented woman.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the costumes! You do such beautiful work!
I really like the silhouettes on the lawn too, I remember those from last year.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I envy your costume making ability. I think it is fantastic that your whole neighborhood seems to support everything. Mine is pretty good about it, but I sometimes think that some of the neighbors think we are odd.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Kelly so happy to hear your neighborhood has the spirit. Love the family portrait.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see next years. Looks like you found a home.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ms. Wicked ~ WOW! That about sums it ALL up! ~ WOW!
As all have said, your costumes are georgeous and how wonderful that the neighborhood gets into it too! 
And by the way, your home is beautiful! You are a very lucky gal!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I want to move to your neighborhood Ms. W!



debbie5 said:


> WOW! they look GREAT! And the dress looks perfect on you. And I am sure the men like the peek of jumblies, too.
> Congrats!
> 
> d5


Okay how many guys went back to check the pic again after Debbie5's comment? lol


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Kellie you pictures were great!! I love the costumes. Your coffin was fabulous!! Im glad you have such great neighbors.


----------

